# Dominick Cruz Injured, Out of UFC 148



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

> It looks like Urijah Faber will have to wait for the chance to settle his long standing rivalry with Dominick Cruz.
> 
> The UFC’s reigning bantamweight champion Dominick Cruz has been forced out of UFC 148 after suffering a knee injury in training while working at The Ultimate Fighter Live.
> 
> ...


Who do you think will step in now then?

I think it will get pulled myself.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!!! I was hoping this trilogy would finally come to an end. Why, Dominick? WHY?

Barao will step up, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Betcha it was James "Buzzkill" Vick who hurt him, takes out the gay guy, then deprives us of the Cruckshanks/Lawrence matchup and now crushes Dominick Cruz.

DAMN YOU JAMES VICK YOU ARE THE WORST PERSON WITH THE LAST NAME OF VICK TO EVER LIVE!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if LL is okay...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

So, that blows big time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's pretty obvious that Cruz is ducking Faber. 

No but seriously, this sucks hard.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh that just sucks!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dana has just confirmed this on twitter:



> @DanaWhite
> It's true Cruz blew his ACL. Stay tuned for more info


*Source: Twitter/Dana White*

This sucks hard :/ I'm hoping for Barao vs. Faber instead, would be an awesome fight


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we know how long he will be out. Maybe Faber will do the whole waiting for the title shot thing. That seems to be the trend these days.

I cant picture Faber doing that though.

*EDIT*: Just read Cruz blew out his ACL. Ouch. I wonder what this will mean for the show? Cruz obviously cant do it anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

A torn ACL? Am I looking at a year without watching Cruz?!

This life just isn't worth living anymore....


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> A torn ACL? Am I looking at a year without watching Cruz?!
> 
> This life just isn't worth living anymore....


Honestly - I feel your pain man... It's one of the worst feelings when one of your favorites go down with a bad injury :/

Just remember this will makes his return that much more special


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> A torn ACL? Am I looking at a year without watching Cruz?!
> 
> This life just isn't worth living anymore....


Just step down from the edge. Everything is going to be ok. I promise.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It all makes sense now.

Faber planted something in the TUF training center, probably stuck a rock under the mat and when Cruz was working out, trying to get his foot work down, he went down awkwardly. I know it, that has to be the only way. He's invincible otherwise, damnit to hell.

Now he's gonna try and get an interim title fight with Barao, and call himself the true Champion, well I see right through you Faber, I see right through you!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It all makes sense now.
> 
> Faber planted something in the TUF training center, probably stuck a rock under the mat and when Cruz was working out, trying to get his foot work down, he went down awkwardly. I know it, that has to be the only way. He's invincible otherwise, damnit to hell.
> 
> Now he's gonna try and get an interim title fight with Barao, and call himself the true Champion, well I see right through you Faber, I see right through you!!!!


It is fairly obvious that Cruz just got a little bump and is milking it hard now, just to avoid a date with the alpha male.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I wonder if LL is okay...





TheLyotoLegion said:


> A torn ACL? Am I looking at a year without watching Cruz?!
> 
> This life just isn't worth living anymore....


I guess I got my answer. Better than him getting ktfo though.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't see Faber willing to sit out a whole year just to fight Cruz. I see them signing a replacement fighter to fight for an interim BW championship.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> It is fairly obvious that Cruz just got a little bump and is milking it hard now, just to avoid a date with the alpha male.


Impossible, Cruz always fights hurt, and he's not afraid of butt chin, this is just a serious injury and an unfortunate accident. But I know he'll be back, maybe even better. I know it.

I'm just so devastated right now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It all makes sense now.
> 
> Faber planted something in the TUF training center, probably stuck a rock under the mat and when Cruz was working out, trying to get his foot work down, he went down awkwardly. I know it, that has to be the only way. He's invincible otherwise, damnit to hell.
> 
> Now he's gonna try and get an interim title fight with Barao, and call himself the true Champion, well I see right through you Faber, I see right through you!!!!


More likely the Ufc did it because they know that silva v Sonnen is good enough for people to order and they don't want to spoil us.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, Faber vs Barao for the Interin title or will they pick someone who can speak english for TUF?

Sucks for Cruz.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah the show is screwed right now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

These guys are ******* awful at training.

MMA has the WORST training in all of sports. The amount of pre-competition injuries is absurd and is actively killing my interest in the sport.



I'm thinking Mayday gets the shot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Yeah the show is screwed right now.


How did it turn out when Ortiz was replaced by Franklin? He did take voer the show right? Or did he just take the fight?

Didn't follow TUF back then.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> How did it turn out when Ortiz was replaced by Franklin? He did take voer the show right? Or did he just take the fight?
> 
> Didn't follow TUF back then.


He was on the last few episodes. It turned out ok, but the show still lost something after Ortiz left.

The problem is who is going to replace Cruz? That division is not exactly stacked. You could sign someone, but the casuals out there would probobly lose interest and not watch. This season was already getting very low ratings.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

> Dominick Cruz ‏ @TheDomin8r
> 
> Im bummed people,Thanx 4 the support as i battle this,big sorry to all the fans out there!I WILL recover n I WILL b back 2put on a show!


Gutted, I wanteds him to put anotehr beating on UF.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like I will be dropping him from my team


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Aahahahahaha, sucks that Faber can't get the belt he deserves.. Friggin Cruz ruins everything.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh come on! Sick of so many injuries ruining fights. Sure the odd freak accident must occur, but this is just ridiculous. Train safer eegits!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been training in combat sports for years, and have only once suffered a mild injury, a broken nose 4 years ago while sparring. I know I really have no room to talk here but it's unreal how often these guys get injured. Mike Swick hasn't even competed in over two years because he's getting consistently injured. Georges St. Pierre has been more or less the least active champion in the UFC over the past four years because of recurring injuries. Shogun has the knees of a 60 year old man. Forrest was out for a year and a half. Cain Velasquez was out for over a year and probably lost because of the layoff. There are many more to name. How many times was Sakara/Rivera supposed to happen?

Something needs to be done, or these guys just suck ass at training.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow 2 champs out with torn ACL's....

Hope Cruz recoveries quickly and comes back as close to 100% as he can be.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

he got injured while coaching? this shit cray


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Man you lose so much of your explosiveness after ACL surgery...Ask me how I know


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> I can't see Faber willing to sit out a whole year just to fight Cruz. I see them signing a replacement fighter to fight for an interim BW championship.


Agreed. ACL's take time to heal and Cruz will be on the shelve for a bit. ANOTHER Interim belt. 

Maybe they should take a training lesson from this guy;


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari said:


> I
> Something needs to be done, or these guys just suck ass at training.


What can there be done though? They aren't going to train less or less intensive.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Agreed. ACL's take time to heal and Cruz will be on the shelve for a bit. ANOTHER Interim belt.
> 
> Maybe they should take a training lesson from this guy;


Haha I remember this. I still see small clips of it on ESPN from time to time. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rumours of Rousey injuring Cruz? :confused02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

There's not really anything you can do for it, this is a full combat sport and these guys are doing all kinds of training.

Aldo was hurt for a bit, had to pull out of the Grispi fight.
Cruz is hurt now and has broke his hand several times.
Edgar was hurt when he was Champ.
GSP is hurt.
Anderson is hurt.
Shogun got hurt when he was Champ.
Cain got hurt when he was Champ, Junior was hurt a little too.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Can I see you under my desk for a minute?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice to see Faber is game. I'm hoping a replacement is found, and the bout isn't just scrapped altogether. Barao vs. Faber would be fun.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There wouldn't be a point in pulling Faber if he blew his ACL that will take a long time to get back from.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm interested to see how this will affect his style, he does a lot of torquing of his knee with his footwork.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You just don't see this in any other combat sport...not kickboxing, not boxing....wrestling has a large amount of injuries but certainly not to the extent of MMA.

The problem with these guys is they train far too often and don't train smart. It's something that's eventually going to have to be looked into and corrected as the sport goes on. The frequency of these major injuries is absolutely astounding. I think this goes into what Nick Diaz was saying too...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> What can there be done though? They aren't going to train less or less intensive.


1 thing that can be done is not have this dumb TUF show where you have world champs rolling with idiot TUF bums for weeks.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> What can there be done though? They aren't going to train less or less intensive.


They will when these guys start to realize you don't make money in training but actually in the cage.

On the last Primetime even coaches were breaking their arms in practice...it's honestly not that dangerous of a sport....there needs to be more of an emphasis on safety in the training rooms.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rauno said:


> What can there be done though? They aren't going to train less or less intensive.


Why not? You don't see guys get injured in any other sport, even sports with constant high volume contact like American football. These guys need to train safer and smarter not harder and faster, the latter is what's causing ACL tears and layoffs that extend beyond a year. 

It's starting to put the sport as a whole in jeopardy.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ari said:


> Why not? You don't see guys get injured in any other sport, even sports with constant high volume contact like American football. These guys need to train safer and smarter not harder and faster, the latter is what's causing ACL tears and layoffs that extend beyond a year.
> 
> It's starting to put the sport as a whole in jeopardy.


You can't compare MMA training to football or any other non-combat sport. They have to train much harder and actually fight in training. I doubt even 90% of the American football players could fight one 5 minute round let alone 3.

Injuries are just part of the sport. People have been training safer for awhile now but they will always be there.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> You can't compare MMA training to football or any other non-combat sport. They have to train much harder and actually fight in training. I doubt even 90% of the American football players could fight one 5 minute round let alone 3.
> 
> Injuries are just part of the sport. People have been training safer for awhile now but they will always be there.


Regardless, it's still a highly physical sport. They may not be punching and kicking eachother but their bodies, often 200+ lbs, are colliding at high velocities.

I'm saying that there needs to be alternative training methods that emphasize safety, or take certain precautions during training to avoid injuries. I understand that injuries are a part of the sport, you're absolutely right, but the frequency of injuries in MMA is starting to become noticable and it's beginning to have a negative impact on the sport.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

This sucks. Injuries are just a sad part of sports. I see it a LOT in basketball, it can just mess up a whole season when a star player gets injured. 

MMA is even worse cos we rarely see these guys fight at all. THere's always this talk of 'oh a figher never enters the ring 100% they always have a little injury here or there'.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> You can't compare MMA training to football or any other non-combat sport. They have to train much harder and actually fight in training. I doubt even 90% of the American football players could fight one 5 minute round let alone 3.
> 
> Injuries are just part of the sport. People have been training safer for awhile now but they will always be there.



What the hell does "combat" have to do with it? These guys aren't getting jaw injuries...they are messing up their knees, shoulders and everything else...injuries that are far more likely to happen in sports like football where you have constant collisions between massive bodies.



And don't give me that training intensity nonsense, half the dudes in MMA act like they don't even have a strength and conditioning program with how often fighters show up out of shape.....top tier NFL athletes have second to none strength and conditioning and explosiveness training and they also train twice a day in long sessions just like MMA fighters often do.

The problem is just dumb training practices....I don't really understand what's so hard to understand about this...after all this is the same sport that had a huge number of dudes pulling out of fights and nearly dying just because they wouldn't sanitize their ******* mats...and dudes were getting staph before world title fights...it's just dumb, unprofessional shit that really shows how young the sport still is.

Like I said before, even in other combat sports...these things just don't happen with this frequency...and it's especially asinine when you consider most boxing matches are announced as much as 6 months before they actually happen and still it's a shock when a guy pulls out with an injury...in MMA these guys sign for an 8 week camp an it's a goddamn miracle if a main card fight doesn't get swapped because some dude pulls out with "an unspecified injury".




tight said:


> This sucks. Injuries are just a sad part of sports. I see it a LOT in basketball, it can just mess up a whole season when a star player gets injured.
> 
> MMA is even worse cos we rarely see these guys fight at all. THere's always this talk of 'oh a figher never enters the ring 100% they always have a little injury here or there'.




A lot of basketball players this season were getting worn down and injured because of the crazy condensed schedule this year...really shows what low intensity training days and outright rest days can do to preserve player's health....and definitely shows what SHOULD be done in the sport of MMA.

However, on the same note, another problem with MMA is these guys are who exactly are these guys being managed by when it comes to physical training? Part of what helps the NBA and NFL guys survive is ELITE medical staffs and physical therapists? Why isn't this apart of MMA? You are telling me with all these ridiculous injuries that happen on a constant basis, we can't get some medical staffs in some of these camps?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> However, on the same note, another problem with MMA is these guys are who exactly are these guys being managed by when it comes to physical training? Part of what helps the NBA and NFL guys survive is ELITE medical staffs and physical therapists? Why isn't this apart of MMA? You are telling me with all these ridiculous injuries that happen on a constant basis, we can't get some medical staffs in some of these camps?


I think this has a lot to do with money. These specialists are just as overpaid as all the NFL and NBA players. So what happens is that fighters just become the specialist themselves. Obviously they're fighters, not physical therapists, otherwise they wouldn't be fighting for their money. It seems like most fighters are still self-trained although they're with a team. 

I could be totally wrong with this but a quick check of some top teams tells me that I'm right. Not a single team I checked has an actual qualified strength and conditioning coach and nobody has a physical therapist.

The MMA guys just don't seem to know how to train.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think this has a lot to do with money. These specialists are just as overpaid as all the NFL and NBA players. So what happens is that fighters just become the specialist themselves. Obviously they're fighters, not physical therapists, otherwise they wouldn't be fighting for their money. It seems like most fighters are still self-trained although they're with a team.
> 
> I could be totally wrong with this but a quick check of some top teams tells me that I'm right. Not a single team I checked has an actual qualified strength and conditioning coach and nobody has a physical therapist.
> 
> The MMA guys just don't seem to know how to train.


Overpaid? Obviously not if elite MMA fighters can't seem to go 8 weeks without blowing out a knee or breaking a bone somewhere.

Hell they might be underpaid if MMA is going to be the control group here. This is multi-million dollar industry and should be treated as such.

I've been patiently waiting as one of the so called hardcore fans for an actual great card to pop up for what seems like a year now with all this watered down bullshit due to injuries and other random bullshit(looking at you Overeem). 148 was the first card since UFC 129 that actually looked awesome and here we go again with more watered down bullshit and now we have to wait another year to see the true BW champ fight again on the heels of the P4P number 2(but generally speaking best fighter) on the planet blowing his knee.


Not to mention how absolutely STUPID GSP was blowing out his knee that was already injured. That's the kind of crap that happens to you when you do high intensity training while injured...that's what happened to guys like Derrick Rose..who play a sport even more dangerous for knee injuries....just don't do it..especially when you for the most part can make your own schedule. Rose HAD to play...the league wasn't going to postpone the playoffs until he got better...GSP can postpone a fight until he gets better..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *Overpaid? Obviously not if elite MMA fighters can't seem to go 8 weeks without blowing out a knee or breaking a bone somewhere.*
> 
> Hell they might be underpaid if MMA is going to be the control group here. This is multi-million dollar industry and should be treated as such.
> 
> ...


If you say it like that it makes a lot of sense. 

What I meant to say it that these specialists earn a lot of money with those NBA/NFL guys because they make a lot more money than the MMA guys (I'm not all that familiar with NFL salaries but NBA rookies make about a million in their first season, that's just beyond good and evil). So obviously these top level therapists have their price and I doubt anyone in MMA beside the top earners can afford to pay them. And even they don't.

Something obviously needs to change. We're at a point where more fighters get injured training than in the actual fight. Think Cain's shoulder, Rashad's knee, GSP's knee, Anderson's ominous rib injury and shoulder, Shogun's knees and ACL, now Cruz. And that's just the top dogs, I can't even remember all the non main eventers that had to pull out for one reason or another. It's getting ridiculous. 

I remember when it started getting frustrating around UFC 98. Originally the main event was supposed to be Brock/Mir. It then got postponed because Mir suffered a knee injury in training. Then it was supposed to be Rashad/Rampage. Again it got scrapped because Rampage injured his jaw in camp. So Machida stepped in. 

Remember UFC 108? The card was supposed to look like this:

Anderson/Vitor
Lesnar/Carwin
Nog/Cain
Gonzaga/JDS
Daley/Condit
Griffin/Miller
Kampmann/Markham
Cantwell/Matyushenko
+some other fights

It happened like this:

Rashad/Silva
Daley/Hazelett
Miller/Ludwig
JDS/Yvel
Kampmann/Volkmann

Something went horribly wrong in training.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow I fear we may be waiting a long time for Cruz/Faber 3 now. Imo both McDonald and Barao could take Faber out in an interim title fight. I reckon the UFC ***** out and set up Faber/Menjivar though...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> You can't compare MMA training to football or any other non-combat sport. They have to train much harder and actually fight in training. I doubt even 90% of the American football players could fight one 5 minute round let alone 3.
> 
> Injuries are just part of the sport. People have been training safer for awhile now but they will always be there.


This. While other sports are rough, this is about the only sport where the only aim is to hurt your opponent as badly as you humanly can, and can do almost anything to that end. 

There simply is no comparison, because no other contact sport allows so much unrestricted contact, with as much training to inflict damage. It's like unleashing two human weapons at each other and expecting no damage.

That being said I do agree with rofl that some things you hear about are just stupid, like staph infections from not wiping down mats. That kind of stuff is just retarded and should not happen in your local high school let alone at the elite levels of the sport. But I think that kind of easily preventable stuff forms a relatively small part of the bigger injury pullouts in MMA.

Maybe stricter layoffs and slower ramp ups after injuries would help too ... the GSP situation of re-injuring a healing injury is also quite stupid and should not happen with proper precaution. 

But other than that I'm not sure what you could do in a sport this violent. You water down training too much, and you sure as hell won't be ready to face it in the cage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Wow I fear we may be waiting a long time for Cruz/Faber 3 now. Imo both McDonald and Barao could take Faber out in an interim title fight. I reckon the UFC ***** out and set up Faber/Menjivar though...


I think Faber/Barao would be epic. I think McDonald loses though. Experience difference is far too vast. I know that was said about his fight with Torres but lets be honest, Faber is still a premier 135er and would be at 145 but Torres has just gone downhill ever since Bowles took his title in the WEC.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I came home drunk last night and saw this news on twitter and I won't lie I was close to tears.

2 of my favourite fighters with blown ACL's, why!!!! :'(


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

As Liddell said, it's sort of a "damned if you do/don't" scenario; if you train easy, it's entirely possible that you're making your actual fight harder- especially if your opponent is givin' 'er for the entire camp.

In addition, if you incorporate things like more rest days, and longer medical suspensions, etc, you'll still have the same aggregate effect on fighters as injuries: more time away from the octagon, and less fights per year, no?

While I agree that getting S&C coaches and physio guys on staff is generally a good idea, I suspect that MMA training at the highest level and the resultant injuries is a case of omelettes and eggs- you simply can't have one without the other.

.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Remember UFC 108? The card was supposed to look like this:
> 
> Anderson/Vitor*(never actually scheduled, some people just thought it made sense there, Silva was recovering from elbow surgery.)*
> Lesnar/Carwin*(Nothing that happened to Lesnar was a result of training camp.)*
> ...


To be fair not all of those were the result of a training camp. So a lot of the main card was screwed up, but not a pure result of bad training. Also to everyone saying they train too hard, let's talk to some BJ Penn fans about what would have happened in Penn trained hard. It is a two way street, do you want to delay fights because guys are hurt or do you want to see guys gas after a round or two and not really do anything amazing?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If Butt Chin stays active and risks his shitle tot by taking on Pegado, I'll be impressed.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So now when Faber eventually beats Cruz again, Cruz can blame his knee. This is all a setup.



(damn this sucks so hard)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> So now when Faber eventually beats Cruz again, Cruz can blame his knee. This is all a setup.
> 
> 
> 
> (damn this sucks so hard)


Faber will likely have to fight Barao first.

And from what I've seen Barao would eat Faber alive, Aldo handed Faber the worst ass kicking he's ever had and I think Barao could do something along those lines.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Faber not going to wait for cruz


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Faber not going to wait for cruz


Urijah's watching Urijah...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Did anyone expect him to? Cruz is gonna be out for like a year.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

So did Ronda really injure him or is Faber talking out of his ass?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> So did Ronda really injure him or is Faber talking out of his ass?


considering how respectful he was in the interview, i doubt he made it up.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe his leg was so skinny that she mistook it for an arm?

Serious: I looked for some info on what happened but almost every google search comes back to Urijahs interview.If that's the case I hope he was mouthing off about her skills or something and she buckled his knee with a double or hip toss:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> This. While other sports are rough, this is about the only sport where the only aim is to hurt your opponent as badly as you humanly can, and can do almost anything to that end.
> 
> There simply is no comparison, because no other contact sport allows so much unrestricted contact, with as much training to inflict damage. It's like unleashing two human weapons at each other and expecting no damage.
> 
> ...


You think MMA training is more dangerous to your knees than basketball? :laugh:

You think MMA training is more conducive to head injuries than American football? :laugh:


Funny stuff.

All MMA is just cross training in combat sports that already exist...putting on some kind of imaginary pedestal is laughable.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You think MMA training is more dangerous to your knees than basketball? :laugh:
> 
> You think MMA training is more conducive to head injuries than American football? :laugh:


I don't know how you would say for sure either way. MMA injuries haven't been studied to the extent that football and basketball have. You can only speculate at this point.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You think MMA training is more dangerous to your knees than basketball? :laugh:
> 
> You think MMA training is more conducive to head injuries than American football? :laugh:
> 
> ...


Well thats true but you add people wrestling,punching,tossing,submitting, etc etc. All in to 1 segment and thats when the problems arise. Its harder to keep safe when so much stuff is happening in split seconds.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Very sad we wont get too see this fight, Hope Cruz recovers fully. He is one of the most exciting MMA fighters to watch fight. You have to admire his skills.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Faber is being silly.

From Ronda Rousey's twitter:

@MartialArtsCal: lol, so @UrijahFaber has started a rumor that @RondaRousey tore @TheDomin8r's ACL. Any truth to rumor?” no


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> I don't know how you would say for sure either way. MMA injuries haven't been studied to the extent that football and basketball have. You can only speculate at this point.


:confused03:

You mean to tell me that Dana White and all these MMA guys who were talking about it was safer than boxing were bullshitting all along! How fraudulent! I should've known! Of COURSE MMA has more concussions than boxing or football, and of COURSE it is worse for your knees than dudes constantly jumping, pivoting and sprinting.

Makes sense.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> You think MMA training is more dangerous to your knees than basketball? :laugh:
> 
> You think MMA training is more conducive to head injuries than American football? :laugh:
> 
> ...





Roflcopter said:


> :confused03:
> 
> You mean to tell me that Dana White and all these MMA guys who were talking about it was safer than boxing were bullshitting all along! How fraudulent! I should've known! Of COURSE MMA has more concussions than boxing or football, and of COURSE it is worse for your knees than dudes constantly jumping, pivoting and sprinting.
> 
> Makes sense.


MMA may have less concussions and long term damage than football or boxing, but these sports don't allow kicks, they don't allow a dude to sit on you and drop an elbow on your face with full body weight, they don't allow tons of things that can cause serious damage in a way that MMA can.

MMA is safer in the long run than boxing because of quicker KOs from the small gloves and referee stoppages. Boxers take hundreds of flush (if padded) hits to the head every fight, MMA fighters take probably less than a quarter of that. If they do, the fight ends pretty quick. That's what Dana and others mean when they say it's safer in the long run, i.e. you don't have guys like Ali that are punch drunk in their old age.

That being said, MMA fighters DO take higher short term damage and injuries. Boxers don't have to worry about their legs, kicks, elbows, frequent cuts and lacerations, knees etc. If you think for a sport with 10 times as many weapons as boxing is somehow less brutal, you are completely delusional.

And if you are comparing with non-combat sports, I don't even know what to tell you, clearly you are off your rocker. 

Yeah football can be bad on concussions, basketball or squash can be bad on the knees, but to suggest that these sports with unintentional damage can possibly compare to a sport where the damage is INTENTIONAL ... just wow.

Also MMA is much more than the sum of it's parts. Can you please tell me which other sub-sport you mentioned (wrestling/judo/boxing etc.) allows you to sit on a person and drop punches & elbows on his face?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So Cruz, or any other fighter that's been injured has been injured from being elbowed in the head.


Ah! That changes everything!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> :confused03:
> 
> You mean to tell me that Dana White and all these MMA guys who were talking about it was safer than boxing were bullshitting all along! How fraudulent! I should've known! Of COURSE MMA has more concussions than boxing or football, and of COURSE it is worse for your knees than dudes constantly jumping, pivoting and sprinting.
> 
> Makes sense.


What does any of that have to do with what I said? I said there's not enough evidence to support the claim either way. If you'd like to prove me wrong, show me the evidence.

Also, lay off the sarcasm. This is the internet. We can't hear your tone of voice.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> So Cruz, or any other fighter that's been injured has been injured from being elbowed in the head.
> 
> 
> Ah! That changes everything!


No, but probably from stuff that you wouldn't see in other combat sports. 

The most common cause of torn ACLs or fractures etc. is surprise takedowns ... I myself broke an arm when a sparring partner ducked under and shot a double. In surprise my arm darted out to steady myself by reflex, and inevitably snapped under the weight of two 185 lb men + momentum.

Name one other combat sport where that would happen. Do football players fake punches and duck under? Or do you actually know you're going to get tackled and your body is conditioned to fall appropriately?

Dropping elbows or GnP is just one example, there's tons of other things.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, football players never get blindsided by tackles or blocks.

Nope. Never happens all the time on almost every play.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

When I hear people talk about MMA as being a safe sport because of the quick knockouts it makes me very angry.

It kind of pervades and slips into an unspoken belief which is not challenged and it should be.

We are seeing it with our own eyes after a fighter gets brutally knocked out once it seems to keep happening to them.

The constant knocks from the gym sparring is a significant issue.

The medical data is proving this.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> No, football players never get blindsided by tackles or blocks.
> 
> Nope. Never happens all the time on almost every play.


Yeah it's not like they're playing a game in which to expect tackles 24/7. Their bodies are totally looking to defend the haymaker when the tackle comes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah it's not like they're playing a game in which to expect tackles 24/7. Their bodies are totally looking to defend the haymaker when the tackle comes.


Nothing happens in football other than running and tackling. It's common knowledge.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Nothing happens in football other than running and tackling. It's common knowledge.


Now you're just getting desperate. Lots of things happen obviously, but the only form of attack their bodies face is from a tackle. They are constantly braced for it. 

Someone making a punt is not going to make them expect a knee from the clinch.

Not to mention football players are helmeted and padded to nine hells for that one tackle that they're constantly expecting, while you only have two tiny 4 oz gloves and your bare bones to protect yourself in MMA from ANY form of attack, takedown or submission at any moment.


----------



## betking (May 10, 2012)

Pff this is so F****!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The real question is what is Cruz going to look like when he comes back. Before this injury I pegged Dominick as the next Tito/Wanderlei/Liddell/Jardine a guy who's been fighting and pushing himself at such a high level that his chin is going to catch up on him. I am happy that Faber is going to get his title, the guy carried the water for the WEC and he deserves the credit as a UFC Champion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Now you're just getting desperate. Lots of things happen obviously, but the only form of attack their bodies face is from a tackle. They are constantly braced for it.
> 
> Someone making a punt is not going to make them expect a knee from the clinch.
> 
> Not to mention football players are helmeted and padded to nine hells for that one tackle that they're constantly expecting, while you only have two tiny 4 oz gloves and your bare bones to protect yourself in MMA from ANY form of attack, takedown or submission at any moment.


Yeah, I'm getting desperate against a retarded argument that shows nothing but ignorance. Suggesting football players aren't blindsided by hits damn near every play is the most uninformed thing I've seen here in a while.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah, I'm getting desperate against a retarded argument that shows nothing but ignorance. Suggesting football players aren't blindsided by hits damn near every play is the most uninformed thing I've seen here in a while.


I don't even know why I take you seriously, some stuff you type on this board. Comparing non-combat sports with 10 mattresses of padding to a sport built to injure people. Not refuting a single argument regarding MMA containing elements not contained in any other sport, combat or otherwise.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> yes, retards tend to do so. I don't even know why I take you seriously, some shit you type on this board. Comparing non-combat sports with 10 mattresses of padding to a sport built to injure people. Not refuting a single argument regarding MMA containing elements not contained in any other sport, combat or otherwise.
> 
> Go play your croquet retard. u so tough with that mallet, is same as mma! Better yet, go take some more homoerotic topless photos with your lover and use them for an avy. Had enough of your stupidity for one week.


Theres hardly any major long term injuries that occur in MMA except occasional heel hooks or torn ACLs in training. Youre being stupid here, not roflcopter, which is rare. Intent =/= more injuries. Fighters are trained to take kicks, punches, getting slammed. You cant train to get blindsided by a tackle you didn't see coming.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Theres hardly any major long term injuries that occur in MMA except occasional heel hooks or torn ACLs in training. Youre being stupid here, not roflcopter, which is rare. Intent =/= more injuries. Fighters are trained to take kicks, punches, getting slammed. You cant train to get blindsided by a tackle you didn't see coming.


occasional? Have you not been following the injuries on the last few cards? Name one PPV in that last couple of years without a single injury related pullout? 

Who said we are only talking about long term injuries, the discussion was about short term injuries and pullouts like the one in the title. If anything I agreed that long term injuries are fewer in MMA.

Why even post on a topic with such confidence if you are making such absurd statements. You just lumped yourself into the same level of stupid as rofl, which is also rare.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Why even post on a topic with such confidence if you are making an absurd statements.


Why keep posting on a topic without providing any evidence to support your argument. You're both just going back and forth with your personal opinions acting like it's fact.

Good luck finding anything on long term MMA injuries if you do look though. There's virtually nothing.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> Why keep posting on a topic without providing any evidence to support your argument. You're both just going back and forth with your personal opinions acting like it's fact.
> 
> Good luck finding anything on long term MMA injuries if you do look though. There's virtually nothing.


For the last time I NEVER SAID LONG TERM. No one did. This discussion is about short term training injuries resulting in cancellation of a single fight or two.

I have provided plenty of evidence, from providing differences in MMA from it's sub-sports, huge numbers of fights called of due to injuries and so on. To the contrary, none of you opinionated people on the other side have provided any contrary facts or refuted my points, just come in with stupid unrelated stuff.

Learn to read, the lot of you butthurt nfl zombies.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Learn to read, the lot of you butthurt nfl zombies.


Oh the irony...

There's something wrong with you and Rofl. I haven't taken a side yet you've both replied to me as if I was against you. Do you notice the word "both" in my last post?

Anyway, you say you've provided evidence but neither of you have. Sorry if I don't take your word as fact. I prefer links to websites with factual information.

Either way this argument isn't going anywhere. The studies aren't there to support either side.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Name a NFL football game where somebody doesn't leave the game with some sort of an injury? Injuries happen in all sports. There are more torn ACL's in NFL then there is in the UFC.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

My Cousin is a personal trainer and he tells me all the time that ACL injuries, or knee injuries in general can happen so many ways. He says sometimes they just blow out with no explanation. Look at Derek Rose or that other guy from the Knicks, they suffered knee injuries and were not even touched.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The boss tends to make more then his/her employees. I don't think it's a Dana thing.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

June White 2 said:


> Dana has a net worth of 150 million yet fighters still get paid $8,000. ESPN even accused Dana of underpaying. *Dana has slept with every ring card girl, I know this much.*


Fringe Benefits.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

June White 2 said:


> Dana doesn't even care about the fans, Bloodstain Lane even told me this. Dana doesn't even spend time with his family. I'm glad the UFC rating are dropping and I personally *the UFC peaked in 2009*. This serves Dana right.


Hmmm despite the fact it's grown sharply in the last 3 years :thumbsup:

Poor troll effort to be fair.


----------

